# Red Toy breeder in Southern CA?



## PaddleAddict

I noticed the other day that my breeder, who breeds both toys and minis, has some brown toy pups right now. Not red, but browns are a similar hue and beautiful, too. She's in the SF bay area, but her dogs are worth the drive (or flight). Clarion Poodles - Miniature Poodle & Toy Poodle Breeder


----------



## cbrand

I pulled out my Red issue of Poodle Variety and here are some contacts:

Calisa www.calisa.com
Kolobs Wendy Lamoreaux 435.867.9505
Rebel Toy Poodles www.rebeltoypoodles.com (they have red puppies now)
Riverbend Sharla Roussel [email protected] (225) 647-7337


----------



## meehkim

PaddleAddict said:


> I noticed the other day that my breeder, who breeds both toys and minis, has some brown toy pups right now. Not red, but browns are a similar hue and beautiful, too. She's in the SF bay area, but her dogs are worth the drive (or flight). Clarion Poodles - Miniature Poodle & Toy Poodle Breeder


You know, I keep on hearing great things about this breeder but was skeptical about sending this to my mom because it is in northern CA, but I e-mailed my mom a couple of places out of state, and was set on meeting the pups first..so she shot them down  Maybe northern CA is do-able - we shall see. Thanks for your recommendation!!


----------



## roxy25

Meehkim 

sorry for late reply on the toys in so cal thread i was going to recommend our member on here Brandon @ Onoshi Poodles -

But now if she wants a red Go with the list Cbrand posted. You may also try Lidos Kennel in Las Vegas , I think she breeds toys or her handler breeds red toys with his wife. Give Susie a call and tell her kerry with Enzo sent you 


Lido Standard Poodles, a Premier Breeder of PoodlesOnline.com


----------



## meehkim

Thanks Roxy and Cbrand for all your recommendations!

Just talked to my mom, and she is very adamant about not traveling far to see the dog. She wants to see/bond with the pup first before she buys, and does not want the pup shipped. :/ She is so stubborn, I'm starting to run out of ideas! She even said Nevada was too far....  

I found a list of San Diego poodle breeders, but none are for red toys

San Diego Poodle Club, Inc - breeders


----------



## KPoos

This is one of those situations where she needs to understand that sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do to get what you want and not just settle for what's available. I am with you, I would NEVER propagate puppy mills by buying pet store puppies. I'd show her where they come from if I didn't think she'd run out and get it feeling sorry for it. I wish you luck on helping her.:lol:


----------



## cbrand

meehkim said:


> Just talked to my mom, and she is very adamant about not traveling far to see the dog. She wants to see/bond with the pup first before she buys, and does not want the pup shipped. :/ She is so stubborn, I'm starting to run out of ideas! She even said Nevada was too far....


I think finding something local is a good idea. However, she will need to be more flexible about color. Try:

Sharbelle Poodles index


----------



## meehkim

KPoos said:


> This is one of those situations where she needs to understand that sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do to get what you want and not just settle for what's available. I am with you, I would NEVER propagate puppy mills by buying pet store puppies. I'd show her where they come from if I didn't think she'd run out and get it feeling sorry for it. I wish you luck on helping her.:lol:


OMG you are so right about her feeling sorry for the pup. I told her about the puppy mills, and she was like "It's not the puppy's fault it was born in a puppy mill!!" :doh: valid point, but still. there is just no winning against this war against puppy mills... :wacko:


----------



## KPoos

meehkim said:


> OMG you are so right about her feeling sorry for the pup. I told her about the puppy mills, and she was like "It's not the puppy's fault it was born in a puppy mill!!" :doh: valid point, but still. there is just no winning against this war against puppy mills... :wacko:


I know but the thing you have to tell her is that when that one sells, it leaves room for another to be born and take it's place at that pet store. If she's willing to risk exepensive treatments for health issues that will probably pop up (especially eye problems and knees in toys) and watch that puppy suffer because of irrespsonsible breeding day after day, tell her to feel sorry for the puppy and take it. Some people are going to do what they want no matter what you try to do to educate them otherwise.


----------



## PaddleAddict

I did not see my puppy until I picked him up from the airport. It was love at the very first moment. I was bonded with him the first day. He was not shipped--my breeder (Ann Kennedy with Clarion Poodles) doesn't ship her puppies--my breeder flew down to Orange County airport with him in a carrier under the seat in front of her. I spoke to the breeder on the phone and e-mailed with her and felt very comfortable. She came with glowing references or I wouldn't have purchased a pup without visiting the breeder. 

See if your mom will be more flexible on color? PLEASE try to impress upon her the importance of not buying a pup from a petstore. Yes, she is right that it is not the puppy's fault, but maybe you could tell her why it's not a good idea for many reasons.

1. Your parents will have to deal with the behavioral problems that come along with puppymill/pet store dogs (taken away from the mother too early, lack of socialization, potty training issues, etc.). 

2. They will have to deal with (emotionally) and pay for (financially) the probably health problems that come with a puppymill/pet store puppy. ESPECIALLY a tiny breed like a toy poodle. The puppymills and BYBs just want them SMALLER and smaller... with no regard to health. Many of these teeny pups die too young, or suffer health issues throughout their lives. I saw a neighbor's teeny-tiny designer mix (from a pet store) die of a heart attack at the age of two. It was devestating to them.

3. By purchasing a puppy from a pet store, your parents might save that one puppy, but they are helping keep puppy mills in business. Only when people stop buying pups in the pet stores will the mills dry up. 

Why knowingly take all that on when with a little patience and a bit of work, your mom could have a healthy, happy, well-bred, wonderful example of the breed? 

When it comes to getting a puppy--especially a purebred--nothing is worse than impatience. I hope she will listen to you! And good luck finding a decent breeder within driving distance!


----------



## meehkim

PaddleAddict said:


> I did not see my puppy until I picked him up from the airport. It was love at the very first moment. I was bonded with him the first day. He was not shipped--my breeder (Ann Kennedy with Clarion Poodles) doesn't ship her puppies--my breeder flew down to Orange County airport with him in a carrier under the seat in front of her. I spoke to the breeder on the phone and e-mailed with her and felt very comfortable. She came with glowing references or I wouldn't have purchased a pup without visiting the breeder.


Wow, that is one dedicated breeder! Personally, if I were a breeder I'd be scared something would happen to the pup while being shipped (and worrisome for the buyer, too!). Still trying to get my mom on board with getting a pup from a good breeder, but she is the type to fall in love with a pup before she buys it. When I talk to her, she's always contemplating if its the right timing to get a dog. But once she saw that red toy, she wanted to take her home. I am still trying to get her to read up on dogs, puppy mills, training, selecting a puppy, etc...so hopefully she will come to her senses and will take my breeder suggestions when the time is right.


----------

